
How to setup a VPN with a VPS - marcolanger
https://anonymster.com/setup-openvpn-server-digitalocean
======
orliesaurus
Good - I wanted to add a reminder that Microsoft Azure and Amazon's AWS have
free-tiers where you can get, with a valid credit card, a tiny box for a year.
Then once you're provisioned you can follow the steps in the article, which
are pretty much the same to install openvpn!

~~~
marcolanger
Thx for your comment. It is indeed the same as long as you use the same OS as
the one mentioned in the article.

